# new ground to hunt



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I met up with a Rancher yesterday to show me some new pastures he was going to let me hunt in , i havent been this excited since a kid at christmas. I knew in my mind the first stand in this untouched territory was going to produce a dog. Fast forward now , five minutes of calling and thier he is on my far right trying to catch my scent. Well he couldnt see me good because of the grass being tall, have you all ever witnessed them jump and try to see you lol. this poor thing was trying to stay on his back legs to see me. Well i shot him right before he was ready to run, he hit the ground did some squirms and up and running two more shots from my over excited shotgun never arrived to him. I looked for blood and body nothing.

Second stand this one hurts but thier are pains and gains in this buisness i know. ok now i set up along a wire fence in front of some junipers they have to come one way. start calling , bam here comes a good one , hes bigger than what i normally see. He gets within fifty yards and i let him have it. well he falls squirms gets up runs falls , in the mean time my shotgun is going off again without permmission lol man this dog ran off and falling every fifty yards. in a frantic im after him trying to lay out the land where i last saw him fall. long story cut down , i did not find him and almost lost my hand call on the ground somewhere. im going out today without the shotgun , just the rifle. i think i need a full choke for this buck shot. I have taken some coyotes with my shotgun, no problems they were a little closer though. Maybe that heavy shot is worth the price.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I can hear your heart racing all the way up here, sounds like a good area- get some sleep if you can!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

We all have knocked them down before and while admiring our good shot, had them get up and skeedaddle. I always try to immediately rack another round in the chamber but even having been predator calling for 35+ years, I still get such an adrenaline rush, I sometimes forget. Hence, one of the base reasons for building 2 AR's this year. A friend from Maryland was here last deer season in a blind about a half mile from where I was hunting. I saw a big dog sneaking through the mesquites and grabbed my open reed call and gave a quick distress call. The big female turned and came toward me in a full run and as she topped a little rise spotted me. As soon as she turned, I dropped her with my .243. I had chambered another shell quickly and after about 15 seconds of no movement, she rose up on her front legs and tried to drag herself away. Boom!, down she went for good. The Maryland guy texted me about what I shot. Coyote says I. Why did you shoot it twice he asked. Cause she didn't quit moving the first time. I shoot em till they don't move any more, to heck with the fur and I will load more ammo. He just laughed and said that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have serveral guys asking me why I kept shooting the moose my friend and I took. We shot 7 times him 2x's, me 5. I tell them untill I see them fall I keep shooting.

My son shot a buck a few years ago....5 times with a 20 gauge sabot 50 cal Winchester partition golds. First shot at about 10 yards and four more as he walked away. I knew he was hit and dead...my son and the deer did not.

However when you drop em like you've done. They look D O A and wham..they get up and run away...well not sure what to say ? guess get to em really fast.

Remember a story from another friend who was raccoon hunting...shot a couple and placed them in his hunting coat. You know the ones where they are open on the inside. We he had one raccoon decide he had enough of being dead started to climb out......you should have been there. Screamed like a girl !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet that was a sight to behold, would have liked to have seen that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too bar-d, that would make for a good campfire story for years.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have serveral guys asking me why I kept shooting the moose my friend and I took. We shot 7 times him 2x's, me 5. I tell them untill I see them fall I keep shooting.
> 
> My son shot a buck a few years ago....5 times with a 20 gauge sabot 50 cal Winchester partition golds. First shot at about 10 yards and four more as he walked away. I knew he was hit and dead...my son and the deer did not.
> 
> ...












Thats funny stuff thier. I went out again yesterday didnt call anything in but i looked for some buzzards flying around hoping i would find a dead coyote laying in that area. I hate losing animals. Thanks for the advice and laugh


----------

